# Re-calming wood for turnings good idea?



## Stan Richardson (May 23, 2013)

*Reclaiming wood for turnings good idea?*

So I got this African statue last week for $3.00 he's about 5ft tall all hand carved, I believe it's solid mahogany, sadly it's missing a hand. really nice hand carve marks. looks pretty old, but I bought him just for the soul purpose of reclaiming the wood to cut him up and put him on my soon to buy lathe. Maybe ill turn him into a nice pens and a cup lol.... do any of you buy stuff like this for the same purpose??:haha:


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Stan Richardson said:


> do any of you buy stuff like this for the same purpose??


Except for the fact that I recently sold my lathe and stand - wasn't using it, and it was taking up valuable space - then I would say a definite yes. That is if it was already calm. :haha:

I got my lathe years ago. Played with it, learning turning. Turned a small bowl, then turned a dozen or so of carving mallets, then stopped using it. Found out that apparently all I was really interested in was some carving mallets. Still got those, still use them. Ah well. Have also found out that if I'm interested in getting another wood lathe, I'll make one. If you make any carving mallets, you do NOT need plans. Just turn the handle down, stop the lathe occasionally, feel the fit, and when the handle feels good, that part is done. Turn the big end flat, that way you can stand them up if need be. And if you make them of different varietes of wood, and different lengths, you can get all the different weights you need. I've got a nice large one of dogwood that you can whack the tar out of a large chisel. And a smaller one out of light pine, then is excellent for fine cuts with a chisel, and it's light enough you can use a hearty swing, and it still cuts light.


----------



## DominikPierog (Jul 5, 2010)

Check if it the mass production of something of value.
Stradivarius saved from future as novelty CD rack | Film | theguardian.com


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I always make sure my wood is rested and calm before I attack it with a saw......ROTFL.

However, I do see your point that $3 of timber can make so much more that one statue.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I do at times. Something like that would make some nice pens, toothpick and pill holders.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

`Stan that is one ugly statue so the sooner you start to reclaim the wood the better. NGM


----------



## Carlswoodturning (Mar 6, 2013)

Did you really mean 5 FEET? If so, you'll get a lot more than a few pens out of it. I'm a turner more than a router, if it is mohogany, it will be excellent for learning, much easier to turn than oak, ash etc. However, mohogany usually lacks interesting figuring, so it will be good for the first few pens, but a bit boring after that. Try some scoops and lidded boxes if pieces are large enough. Richard Raffin has a great DVD for 6-8 good projects like that.


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

I find music calming. My wife has been playing a lot of music lately. Hmmmm You guys don't think think she is planning to turn me do you? I am about 5' 8"...


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

Oh I forgot to say something real. Yeah go for it. That thing deserves a second chance.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Any wood reclaimed should be double checked for the possibility of having unseen metal within the wood. You never know when some yo-yo has driven a nail, set a screw or shot some lead into the wood. Don't want to find that with a turning tool.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Stan you might find that it is Monkey Pod or Koa or somethig other than Mahogany.

It was a good find and I'm sure you'll get some good pieces out of it.

I'm always looking for things like this that will be usable wood for a cheap price.

I've made a lot of furniture repairs from table leaves from solid wood dinning room tables that I bought for 1 or 2 dollars. Also old pool cues that you can buy for .25 to 1 dollar turn well and also make good replacements for broken spindles on a rocking chair.


----------

